# Huge fish Shipmeny here Aug 21st



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Huge fish shipment 1500 fish is ready for sale. Got many rare angels,(masked swallowtails, gorgeous blue face angels, watanabei angels? harlquein tusks, blue throat triggers and many more!








































































BANDED ANGEL	Paracentropyge multifasciata
BELLUS ANGEL, BLUE-Male	Genicanthus bellus
BELLUS ANGEL, Y.-Female	Genicanthus bellus
BLUE FACE ANGEL (ADULT)	Pomacanthus xanthometopon
BLUE TANG	Paracanthurus hepatus
BLUEFACE TRIGGER - Female	Xanthichthys auromarginatus
BUBBLE ANEMONE Ectacmaea quadricolor
CHOCOLATE CHIP STARFISH	Proteriaster nodosus
CLOWN GOBY - Green	Gobiodon atrangulatus
CLOWN TRIGGER	Balistoides conspicillum
FIREFISH GOBY	Nemateleotris magnifica
FLAME GOBY (ELEGANT FIREFISH)	Nemateleotris decora
GREEN CHROMIS	Chromis viridis
HARLEQUIN TUSK	Choerodon fasciatus
LEMON PEEL TANG	Acanthurus pyroferus
LINEATUS TANG	Acanthurus lineatus
MOORISH IDOL	Zanclus cornutus
NEON BLUE DAMSEL	Pomacentrus coelestis/caerulis
Powder Brown Tang Acanthurus dussumieri
RED SPOTTED CARDINAL	Sphaeramia nematoptera
REGAL ANGEL ( Adult )	Pygoplites diacanthus
SPOTTED MANDARIN	Synchiropus picturatus
STARCKI DAMSEL	Chrysiptera starcki
SWALLOWTAIL ANGELFISH	Genicanthus melanospilos
WATANABEI ANGEL-MALE	Genicanthus watanabei
WHEELER'S GOBY	Amblyeleotris wheeleri
YELLOW FIN TANG	Ctenochaetus tominiensis
YELLOW LONGNOSE BUTTERFLY	Forcipiger flavissimus
YELLOW WATCHMAN GOBY Crytocentrus cinctus
YELLOW WRASSE	Halichoeres chrysus
Neon Goby


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Can you post the list? thx


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

teemee said:


> Can you post the list? thx


She beat me to it. Any chance you have a list?
I am about to begin restocking.... excited to see what you have! 
Great to see you back up and running!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> She beat me to it. Any chance you have a list?
> I am about to begin restocking.... excited to see what you have!
> Great to see you back up and running!


great minds think alike 
if you head out there and I can tag along, I'd be INFINITELY grateful!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

you bet Marg. Maybe next week.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Marg, I have ordered some fish already and am planning to pick up next Wednesday early afternoon. You can ttc to my place and then we can go together.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you still have a website?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes he does. Krakensreef.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> you bet Marg. Maybe next week.





notclear said:


> Marg, I have ordered some fish already and am planning to pick up next Wednesday early afternoon. You can ttc to my place and then we can go together.


awesome! thanks guys! looks like one way or another, i'm going to get there and get to talk fish the whole way!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

updated pricelist


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

updated with list =)


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

What size is the regal angel? Origin. 
Let's hope we have better luck with this one than the last one.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> What size is the regal angel? Origin.
> Let's hope we have better luck with this one than the last one.


We have a few regals from medium to large. Origin is indo


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

updated with some pictures


----------

